# LeapPad/ Leapster Explorer Essentials



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2013)

*Please only vote for the games you've actually played. Also no Leapster 1 or 2 Games, this is only for the Explorer range!!*


To start things off here are a few of my faves.

Jewel Train
Stretchy Monkey
Roly Poly Picnic 2

I'll do a Innotab thread soon. Speaking of which, please don't troll here Guild, yes Innotab is better but don't force your opinions on us.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL! FOR ONCE, I LOVE YOU.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 2, 2013)

#ReadandWriteLeapPadMasterRace


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

*GRAPHICS.*​


*SOUND.*​​*LeapFrog. Challenge Everyone.*​


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh bitch please, move on to the next gen!






(plays the same games)

I actually do customer and tech support for Leapfrog and these are genuinely awesome and not at all troublesome devices that break easily*. 
























*Vtech are better.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hadrian said:


> Oh bitch please, move on to the next gen!


I don't think I'm ready to _for the leap into the NextGen. _


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Feb 2, 2013)

dat speed


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 2, 2013)

soulx said:


> dat speed


To be fair, that looks cool for educational game standards. 

*EDUTAINMENT!*


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 2, 2013)

soulx said:


> dat speed


Face it, there are worse Sonic games made by Sega than that. That game was actually developed by WayForward Technologies, not sure if they did any others but I think Leapfrog only do in house development now.



Foxi4 said:


> To be fair, that looks cool for educational game standards.
> 
> *EDUTAINMENT!*


It doesn't look too bad for what it's meant for, this is the only title I wanted to look at (purely out of curiosity) but sadly we don't have any carts of this...nor the X-Men ones where you do maths but hey we have shitty Pixar shovelware titles by the thousands!


----------



## emigre (Feb 2, 2013)

soulx said:


> dat speed




If only it had blast processing.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 2, 2013)

LOL
MASTER RACE


----------



## Its_just_Lou (Feb 2, 2013)

I think I have something like this device...looks very similar, and takes GBA-like carts. (purple)


----------



## Gahars (Feb 2, 2013)

Leapster does what Nintendon't.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 3, 2013)

Ok... Don't mind me, go back to whatever games you'll like to play.


----------



## Gahars (Feb 3, 2013)

Jiehfeng said:


> Ok... Don't mind me, go back to whatever games you'll like to play.


 
It's okay; some people just can't handle edutainment.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Feb 3, 2013)

Gahars said:


> It's okay; some people just can't handle edutainment.


 
Yessss, carry on.


----------



## Janthran (Feb 3, 2013)

Legit question. If you hack these can they do GBA emulation and stuff?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 3, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Legit question. If you hack these can they do GBA emulation and stuff?


That would be epic.


----------



## The Catboy (Feb 3, 2013)

Leapster master race!


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 3, 2013)

Janthran said:


> Legit question. If you hack these can they do GBA emulation and stuff?


There is very little on the net about what specs these things has. The Leappad & Leapster Explorer (both are pretty much the same but the Leappad is more of a tablet) has a 393Mhz processor and the majority of it is being used for the OS. The Leappad 2 & Leapster Explorer GS has a slightly better processor at 550Mhz. The parts used are very cheap, the Leappad 2 sells for £65 and Leapster GS is now at £35.

I won't know if it could just by looking at the specs but if you've seen the games on it, they are extremely basic and these devices also use a big majority of the memory for it's OS, I'd say no way it could do GBA emulation. The games mostly look like they are below GBA levels however this one kinda looks DS in quality:


Doesn't look too bad in the trailer, but if you play this you can see the 3D isn't proper, it's video that is being streamed. Also it stutters a lot throughout. Now seeing that the DS needs a bit of memory to emulate GBA and even then it's not brilliant, I can't say this thing would. Of course these games are very cheaply made so maybe they don't use its full specs, we've seen cheaply made Wii games that look like PSX/N64 titles.


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 4, 2013)

I cant even deal with this thread.


----------



## Foxi4 (Feb 4, 2013)

Right, anecdote time because I totally forgot about it and now is a good time to mention it.

So me and my girlfriend are at Toys 'R' Us, browsing. _What? Toy stores are cool!_ We finally get to the games section and I see a Leapster. Obviously I'm interested - it's a familiar GBA-like shape, there were some cool games on the posters... who wouldn't find it eye catching? So I'm all like _"I'd love to buy this thing - I don't have that in my console collection yet"._.. and that was the first time my gamer girl pulled me out of a games section by the sleeve.

_What? I never said it's goint to be a funny one!  _


----------



## Veho (Feb 4, 2013)

It has always been my dream to take one of those Dora the Explorer or Thomas the Tank Engine or Spiderman kids laptops and build an actual laptop into it. And then carry it around and just casually browse teh interwebz like it ain't no thang. 

*
OOOO SHIT JUST GOT REAL *


----------



## Hadrian (Feb 5, 2013)

Mmm I may grab one of the many broken Leapster GS consoles and fit a GBA into it.


----------



## Hadrian (Aug 27, 2022)

You people must miss me and my incredible posts. Never forget me, I was way too good for you.


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 30, 2022)

Hadrian said:


> You people must miss me and my incredible posts. Never forget me, I was way too good for you.


You an an EOF legend! You were a mod when I was The Catboy!


----------



## sombrerosonic (Aug 30, 2022)

funny thing, you can hack these

and run snes


----------

